# Some stabilized maple handles



## TRfromMT (Jun 19, 2016)

Just showing what the stabilized, green dyed maple blocks supplied by @El Guapo are becoming. Before and after (no finish yet, just rough sanded)

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Molokai (Jun 20, 2016)

That's going to look awesome finished

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Strider (Jun 21, 2016)

Spot on! Can't wait till it's oiled! :S


----------



## TRfromMT (Jun 21, 2016)

Thanks, guys. Here they are with a coat of finish.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## TRfromMT (Jun 21, 2016)

OOPS, duplicate post


----------



## Strider (Jun 21, 2016)

I licked the screen!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Jun 21, 2016)

Those are sharp!! (Looking I mean!) Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## El Guapo (Jun 21, 2016)

WOW! Those are incredible... great job bringing out the beauty in those pieces!


----------



## TRfromMT (Jun 21, 2016)

Thanks, All.


----------



## NeilYeag (Jun 22, 2016)

El Guapo said:


> WOW! Those are incredible... great job bringing out the beauty in those pieces!



Me want some like that - hint hint.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jun 22, 2016)

El Guapo, How do you let such beautiful wood go!??! Or was this your junkie wood & you keep the good stuff??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## El Guapo (Jun 23, 2016)

Spinartist said:


> El Guapo, How do let such beautiful wood go!??! Or was this your junkie wood & you keep the good stuff??


Haha, I'm kicking myself for not getting someone to make me a set of 1911 scales out of those! Tony did a fantastic job bringing out the beauty!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

